# Pics from some western unmentionables



## Cdet (Jul 11, 2012)

First a little background. I used to live in the eastern sierra mountains where fly fishing is the go to method. When i came back here i kind of adapted to live bait fishing and casting with a spin rod. I had a friend from california visit me last week and we went fly fishing for salmon and went out on lake Gogebic twice. My friend had a blast and so did i. Everything you see here was caught with a fly rod. If you know where some if the river spots are i would appreciate keeping them a secret.


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice fish. One of these years I'm going to get to the U.P for some fall fishing. 

It might just be the picture, but that first fish is one of the darkest I have ever seen.


----------



## Cdet (Jul 11, 2012)

The kings were all dark and were put back. That pic was also taken very early so the light wasnt hitting us very well yet. All the coho were silver and delicious.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

What were the hot flies? I was out the other day and got a couple on some spawn bags, little jacks but they still taste good


----------



## Cdet (Jul 11, 2012)

We got most of them on leech patterns. Egg sucking leech was hot. We had a few home ties, just flashy hairy streamers. Size 2 and 4. We drifted them under an indicator and got some stripping. Have been out three times since and got 3 fish twice and got the skunk today.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool pics, thanks


----------



## nmuhag (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Cdet said:


> First a little background. I used to live in the eastern sierra mountains where fly fishing is the go to method. When i came back here i kind of adapted to live bait fishing and casting with a spin rod. I had a friend from california visit me last week and we went fly fishing for salmon and went out on lake Gogebic twice. My friend had a blast and so did i. Everything you see here was caught with a fly rod. If you know where some if the river spots are i would appreciate keeping them a secret.


Too late! 1,000's will reconize the pictures and the areas will be flooded with people. OMG! The humanity! :lol::gaga:


----------



## Cdet (Jul 11, 2012)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Too late! 1,000's will reconize the pictures and the areas will be flooded with people. OMG! The humanity! :lol::gaga:


When the rivers I fish are only a mile long at best before the first impassable structure, yes I would like to keep it a secret. And if you've been to these places you'd recognize them immediately from the photos. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Just poking fun at the illusion that the rivers will be all cleaned out of fish before people get back to fish them again. Yes, I drive by the one place 4 times a day. Nice fish by the way.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Cdet said:


> When the rivers I fish are only a mile long at best before the first impassable structure, yes I would like to keep it a secret. And if you've been to these places you'd recognize them immediately from the photos. That's all I'm going to say.


I have only one question for you and everyone else who is scared to death about "someone" finding out your spots, why in the **** post the pictures???????


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

msfcarp said:


> I have only one question for you and everyone else who is scared to death about "someone" finding out your spots, why in the **** post the pictures???????


X2. We need a "Yeah, what he said" button. I'm suprised there are any animals, or fish left in the world for that matter.


----------

